

Russian Programmable Calculators (industrial controllers) produced since 2007th - ant_t
http://mk.semico.ru/

======
ant_t
produced since 2007th. Used as industrial controllers, based on i8051, equiped
with 200x64 screen, RS-485, RS-232, SPI, 12-bit ADC etc.

May be programmed onboard, without Win/Lin PC. But bundled with SDK and full
documentation kit.

Available as desktop devices (MK-152, MK-152M), as portable device (MK-161)
and as embedded device (MK-1152)

and an article with some technical details in English
[http://arbinada.com/pmk/node/56](http://arbinada.com/pmk/node/56)

